# "What If..."



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Remember those old Marvel 'What If' strips (for all I know, they may still be going, i'm not much of a comic reader)?

Well, mathewbajda and I were talking recently on our way up to the famed 'Haight Street' here in SF and I 'what if you could be a 12th level character (D&D classes) in modern america, what would you be?
I went Wizard, as did he,for the most part..

Well, I have a 'What If' challenge for everybody, for fun.

_What If you were a 12th Level D&D Character_

If you were suddenly thrust from Earth into the body of a D&D character, what would you really want to be/come out as?

Not you,with your self-inflated Int and Cha scores ala the In-Character Character Game (We all have them, I'm not bagging anyone here).Who wants to come to the realization that they Don't have the 18 Int,after all (Oh no!)...

I mean, if you were to instantly transform into a D&D character,what would you really want to be.


_Rules_

35 pt Buy
Max hits@1st, 3/4 after.
88,000 GP
Core 3.5 only, including Complete Warrior and Miniatures HB, Templates from the MM (here's the chance for you Goth-types to be a vampire or half celestial/fiend).
Since you are incorporating instantly, no Item creation feats or Leadership w Cohort.
You can (Wizard/Sorc) have a Familiar as long as it is a pet that you have now 


This is just a fun character generation excersize but,Who knows, maybe someone else will take the 4 or 5 most interesting characters and run an adventure.


Rogue's Gallery 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1334739#post1334739


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2004)

Complete Warrior you say? Minis Handbook you say? Yeah, I'm up for this... my first game as a player with Uriel...

Now which character to play... I've got so many ideas from CW that I want to implement. Oversized sword vs. Elven Hexblade...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Complete Warrior you say? Minis Handbook you say? Yeah, I'm up for this... my first game as a player with Uriel...
> 
> Now which character to play... I've got so many ideas from CW that I want to implement. Oversized sword vs. Elven Hexblade...





Gack! I didn't say I was running a game....

It's just an excersize in character building!!!

I don't actually have CW yet, anyways


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

What if you don't spend the whole 35 points?  It’s rather hard to do when you’re just an average Joe.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What if you don't spend the whole 35 points?  It’s rather hard to do when you’re just an average Joe.





Don't build yourself, buiild what you'd want to be if you suddenly incarnated in a D&D character.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Gack! I didn't say I was running a game....
> 
> It's just an excersize in character building!!!
> 
> I don't actually have CW yet, anyways



Ah... That's what I thought I read at first... but then i re-read it and thought you were just that anxious to try out a marshal . Well, mines done already , so I don't think I need much excersize in such practices .


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Don't build yourself, buiild what you'd want to be if you suddenly incarnated in a D&D character.



But there's no half bunny half lich template that I know of....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Don't build yourself, buiild what you'd want to be if you suddenly incarnated in a D&D character.




Ahhh I see that now...  Looks like I misread it also.   

A paladin could be fun in this world of disgust.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> But there's no half bunny half lich template that I know of....



Not that I would be one of those but what about other than human races?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2004)

Damn... I'm jealous of the bunny lich. I was going to go for "most cursed guy ever" with obscene dex and an oversized sword... but now I'm questioning my desire to just be a complete mockery of something...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Damn... I'm jealous of the bunny lich. I was going to go for "most cursed guy ever" with obscene dex and an oversized sword... but now I'm questioning my desire to just be a complete mockery of something...



Go for a duck lich.  

Or maybe since your back home a Canadian Goose Lich.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Ah... That's what I thought I read at first... but then i re-read it and thought you were just that anxious to try out a marshal . Well, mines done already , so I don't think I need much excersize in such practices .




I have a Marshall in a game that should be starting soon.

But I wouldn't be a Marshall,necessarily.
I'm conflicted, personally.
I am a musician, and Bard calls,but Wizard and/or Cleric kick so much more ass.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I'm conflicted, personally.
> I am a musician, and Bard calls,but Wizard and/or Cleric kick so much more ass.



Same here I guess I could do a sailor of some sort...  swashbuckler, pirate, or something.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm so weird. I'm making a half celestial-druid-rabbit.
He's going to be frightening.
But neutral good.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Thinking on what you would really _want_ to be, though...

Paladin? Could yu imagine the LG rstrictions in RL...and the feeling that would assail you when/if you fell from Grace? I bet serious drug withdrawl has nothing on a God just up and forgetting that you exist.

Cleric? Same thing, except that 'God' is always in your ear, telling you this and that...rather like being crazy, I would think.

Wizard? How is everyone on their taxes, hm? Imagine the study/paperwork that a Wizard actually goes through. I bet law School looks like kindergarden in comparison.

Fighter? You are actually expected to charge horrid beasties from the Nether Realms...ugh!


Hmm...Bard is looking pretty damned good now. I've already been playing guitar for 18 years. Arpeggios in Cmajor7  aren't a problem, and I can tell a story.

See, that's what I mean, a character that you would really _want_ to be.

Of course it would be cooler than cool to be a Paladin, but the Pressure...man.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel, I agree plus what about finding insurance for being a wizard...  Malpractice and stuff like that. :shudders:

As for a paladin, chances are good you would be lucked up in a straight jacket labeled as being a harm to yourself if you lectured about your god on the street corner to many times...  If you smite the drug dealer, the pimp, or the hooker it's jail time.  (The above being various stages of evil.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2004)

Yup. Druid is looking better and better. Just need to find a way to live in a city without "reclaiming it for the green"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmmm... Sorceror along the lines of BlackMage (Stabity stab HADOKEN) is very tempting, but I DON'T think I'ld want to actually BE like that (Playing it's fun.. being it on the other hand...)

SO, I guess that leaves only one thing to say...

HAI!

I always have been and always will be a fervent lover of the martial arts.  I would definitely have to be a monk.  And since we're not doing power-gaming or making the char. for a specific game, Monk with Staff.  The staff (quarter/bo/jo/whatever) has got to be the coolest, best weapon that has ever existed, period.  In the hands of a skilled martial artist, it's uses are nearly uncountable!  It can range from a specialized grapling tool to a striking weapon at up to a 9' distance!  And...

er... i'll stop ranting now.  Suffice it to say I like this thread and will be posting up my 'perfect' version of what I would actually WANT to be.  That is, after much sleeping after an entire weekend of nearly non-stop gaming. 
(woot @ no work monday)

*Bows and exits*


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 26, 2004)

Priest?  Nah, kidnapped by the government and experimented on.

Wizard?  Nah, kidnapped by the government and forced to kill people for them.

Bard?  Hmmm...  Rockstar, talk show host, rampantly popular, nah, don't want to live in a fishbowl.

Barbarian?  Nah, I've got traffic to bring that out in me already.

Ranger?  Please, no.  I just couldn't wear those shorts and that hat.  The bears can have their pic-a-nics.

Think I'd have to go with the monk too.  Respected in some places, ignored in others, a little bit of the supernatural is accepted as just what the human body is actually capable of, flexible, healthy, fast, spiritual, peace and harmony with the ability to kick arse?  Yup.  Sign me up.  I want to be a high wisdom monk.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Priest?  Nah, kidnapped by the government and experimented on.
> 
> Wizard?  Nah, kidnapped by the government and forced to kill people for them.
> 
> ...






Um...as I clearly stated in the 1st post, you are now 'changed into' some twit in a 'D&D' world.

No rock stars,etc...

dammit, people!
Just make yer ultimate 'I wish i could be this!' character, fer Bargo's Sake!
Sheesh...

OK, off/back to sleep now.

Sorry, still sick and a bit feverish.

-Ron


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 26, 2004)

D&D person in a D&D world?  My bad.  Sorcerer all the way.  BOATDOKEN!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> D&D person in a D&D world?  My bad.  Sorcerer all the way.  BOATDOKEN!




Wizards kick a Sorcs ass for selection and variety, but really...who wants to spend so many fricken hours reading 'musty old tomes'...good way to catch some freakish arcane bronchial infection or something.
Plus, sorcerers don't have to wear those funny pointy hats.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Um...as I clearly stated in the 1st post, you are now 'changed into' some twit in a 'D&D' world.




Oh in take case I'll have to start out with a Bugbear...  So that would 3 levels of humanoid, ECL +1, and give me 8 levels of barbarian.

Being oh 7'2 and nearly a quarter of a ton I shall take my superior strength and dexterity to the NBA where I can make mad money.  

D20 Modern would work better for this Urban Arcana even more so…  (in that case probaly 4 lvl of tough and 4 lvl of strong)  It’s a character concept I’ve wanted to try but haven’t done to the lack of interest in UA on the board.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh... the old "you wake up in camelot" trick. Ok. Half Celestial-Elven Paladin.
I can just see me now flying through the trees waving to all the good creatures I meet and killing all the bad ones just on princible.
I should have him done in a few hours.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 26, 2004)

A ghost rogue would be pretty fun. Sneaking around in the ethereal spying on people, learning all their secrets and posessing them , the path to world-domination, not to mention the ultimate voyeuristic fantasy . Being virtually unkillable and living forever are nice perks too, and being able to sneak-attack all over the place with touch-attacks will make him/me a dangerous enemy. Undeath doesn't have to be unpleasant, right?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 26, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> A ghost rogue would be pretty fun. Sneaking around in the ethereal spying on people, learning all their secrets and posessing them , the path to world-domination, not to mention the ultimate voyeuristic fantasy . Being virtually unkillable and living forever are nice perks too, and being able to sneak-attack all over the place with touch-attacks will make him/me a dangerous enemy. Undeath doesn't have to be unpleasant, right?




I don't know about rogue; as psionics are now core, I'm definitely going with the ghost psion.  Probably a shaper, for the wealth of bonus power points.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Not you,with your self-inflated Int and Cha scores ala the In-Character Character Game (We all have them, I'm not bagging anyone here).Who wants to come to the realization that they Don't have the 18 Int,after all (Oh no!)...




The Int isn't actually that unrealistic; if everyone rolls 3d6 for abilities, almost .5% of the population has an 18 Int, and gamers tend to be up there in terms of intelligence and education.  The Cha, though, I agree is often rather too high.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice Ghosts,folks.
But..would you really want to be a Ghost? Seems like a hellish existance to me.
What's with the graves in super secret locations (I love how your Ghosts picked where they died).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 27, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Nice Ghosts,folks.
> But..would you really want to be a Ghost? Seems like a hellish existance to me.
> What's with the graves in super secret locations (I love how your Ghosts picked where they died).




I'm not really attached to my corporeal form, except that it's the only vessel Ive got for my mind; having my pick of just about any body I wanted, and near-invulnerability on top of it, would be rather ideal. As for the grave, that's not necessarily where I'd have died, just where I stashed the body.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow... that is a really interesting question.  Gonna hafta think on that one...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm almost done.
he turns out as a half celestial-elf Paladin 4/Sorcerer 4
White winged battle mage type.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 27, 2004)

Reading through this thread, I had all sorts of ideas.  Then when I saw Jemal's post I realized right away that I would be a monk too.  (In fact, I am one, having practiced martial arts for many years, reaching fairly high levels in several arts, and teaching in various martial arts schools and even universities.)  Interestingly, the monk is the character I am least interested in playing in a typical D&D game.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 28, 2004)

After all this time my real self can come through....of all the characters past and present....perhaps a reptilian template elf....focused on monk with high performance skill in dancing....Although the name Dave Dancin' don't quite do it justice....(don't know if templates would be agreeable but worth a shot....  )


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 28, 2004)

Bard/Harper Scout


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2004)

You see. I can't do the real me. you can't be a Paladin/Druid.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Reading through this thread, I had all sorts of ideas.  Then when I saw Jemal's post I realized right away that I would be a monk too.  (In fact, I am one, having practiced martial arts for many years, reaching fairly high levels in several arts, and teaching in various martial arts schools and even universities.)  Interestingly, the monk is the character I am least interested in playing in a typical D&D game.




Solid character, but as I said, it _is_ in a Fantasy World...which you stated you wouldn't want to be in (with that charater).

Once more (I've already once mored, however )

Poof, you are a whatever in a D&D/FantasyWorld...

I think your Monk would do Ok, though, 

I'm torn between Elven Bard and Gnome Bard.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> You see. I can't do the real me. you can't be a Paladin/Druid.




Is your name Joe?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2004)

Ron.. you know my name is Joe.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Solid character, but as I said, it _is_ in a Fantasy World...which you stated you wouldn't want to be in (with that charater).
> 
> Once more (I've already once mored, however )
> 
> ...




Ack, I misread the post!  I thought it was the first part about you and Matthew on Haight Street...



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> 'what if you could be a 12th level character (D&D classes) in modern america, what would you be?




But somehow skimmed over the second part...



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> If you were suddenly thrust from Earth into the body of a D&D character, what would you really want to be/come out as?




Oi!


----------



## Tumakhunter (Jan 28, 2004)

Halfling Druid.  All the way.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 28, 2004)

Something out there.. cause I just know the Imp of the perverse would have a say in who/what I became.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Ron.. you know my name is Joe.




I was sure your name was Randolph Taliwinger Dempleton...

Wait, that'd be a great name for a Gnome (scribbles), unless you don't want me using it (seeing as it's your name and all...)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I was sure your name was Randolph Taliwinger Dempleton...
> 
> Wait, that'd be a great name for a Gnome (scribbles), unless you don't want me using it (seeing as it's your name and all...)



Taliwanger sounds smutty. it's all yours.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd go for someone/something being able to fly.. Druid shapechanger, something like that. Just imagine, absolute freedom. Someone pisses you off? Just fly away, high above all the little people with their little minds....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2004)

*Hijack!*

I was thinking about this thread and it hit me...

We should be asked to create characters based on our screen names! 
I'm fairly obvious. Elven archmage all the way.
what about the rest of you?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this thread and it hit me...
> 
> We should be asked to create characters based on our screen names!
> I'm fairly obvious. Elven archmage all the way.
> what about the rest of you?




Half-Dragon Beholder? One-eyed Yuan-ti?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this thread and it hit me...
> 
> We should be asked to create characters based on our screen names!
> I'm fairly obvious. Elven archmage all the way.
> what about the rest of you?




A sleep-deprived braindead surgeon-in training working 36 hr shifts... don't need a fantasy game for that lol.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this thread and it hit me...
> 
> We should be asked to create characters based on our screen names!
> I'm fairly obvious. Elven archmage all the way.
> what about the rest of you?




That would be Half-Celestial Paladin/Sorcerer...whichis the character that i had at another site fora PbP (Dragonlodge), but they sucked, and I lucked onto ENWorld and all of you way cool people.

Most likely 1/2 C (3ecl,wingless version)/Sorc 4/Paladin 5


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2004)

The creature which I think best befits creamsteak would be:

half-celestial, half-dragon (gold), axiomatic black pudding !



			
				ziggy said:
			
		

> It is immune to:
> 
> - acid (half-celestial)
> - cold (half-celestial)
> ...




Though I'm not sure just how much 3.5 has changed this creatures abilities...


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 29, 2004)

Hmm....A large ferret? Well then, Feral rogue (ferret template must be Int +4, Wis +4 Chr +2 Dex +5 Str +1....perhaps I embelish to much...) only trouble being that even those foes without the scent feat would be able to smell me coming....


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 29, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this thread and it hit me...
> 
> We should be asked to create characters based on our screen names!
> I'm fairly obvious. Elven archmage all the way.
> what about the rest of you?




Somewhat difficult.

If there is any listing for an animated, intelligent (just barely), levitating field of rice, anywhere in any book or online resource, for d20 or any other game, please let me know without delay.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 29, 2004)

Hmm... a cleric, perhaps.  Knowledge: Religion seems to cover philosophy best.  Domains would be Law and, I don't know... death?  War?

Oh, and make him a dwarf.  "Nasty, brutish, and short..."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 29, 2004)

Silentspace?  Something silent and insubstantial perhaps?  Ghost, Wraith or maybe Vampire.  Or maybe air.  

Half air-elemental, Half will-o-wisp with Ghost and Vampire Templates, Woohoo!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Silentspace?  Something silent and insubstantial perhaps?  Ghost, Wraith or maybe Vampire.  Or maybe air.
> 
> Half air-elemental, Half will-o-wisp with Ghost and Vampire Templates, Woohoo!



You scare me. that's all I can say.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Hmm... a cleric, perhaps.  Knowledge: Religion seems to cover philosophy best.  Domains would be Law and, I don't know... death?  War?
> 
> Oh, and make him a dwarf.  "Nasty, brutish, and short..."




Philosopher? Philosophy student? What be you?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 30, 2004)

Amateur philosopher.  Taken a course or three thus far in my academic career, plan to take more.  More of a hobby than a potential occupation, really, but it does make for interesting conversation.  "Thomas Hobbes" is the handle of choice because in incorporates a philosopher with a dim view of human nature and my actual first name...


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> More of a hobby than a potential occupation, really, but it does make for interesting conversation.




Good choice.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 31, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> Somewhat difficult.
> 
> If there is any listing for an animated, intelligent (just barely), levitating field of rice, anywhere in any book or online resource, for d20 or any other game, please let me know without delay.




We could do this with a animated colossal object, I'm sure...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 1, 2004)

Heh.  One of these days, I should stat out the "Armoire of Invincibility."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 1, 2004)

Young adult silver dragon with wildshape (human) abilities; lair would be miles under Anfield in Liverpool, UK.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 1, 2004)

If I go by my handle.. gee.. a bounty hunting ranger/sorcerer with a specialized quarterstaff (based on my orginal marvel superheroes npc whose name I now use online LOL)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2004)

so we still going with the original idea, or switching to the "make your namesake" plan?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> so we still going with the original idea, or switching to the "make your namesake" plan?




I was going with the original...
I had hoped that someone would jump up and say 'I'll run you guys!', but alas...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 6, 2004)

Well I can't say I'd blame anyone for not.. I mean you look at what you got.. not exactly 'normal' pcs... 

I was planning someone 'stuck' in a role/pc they'd made.. then saw the pcs being put up.. made my ideas look plain jane/vanilla.. and totally unable to keep pace with what was put forth.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 7, 2004)

How would you deal with adventuring ghosts?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 7, 2004)

This Thread is starting to give me a headache...

The original idea was just to have folks put forth whatever character (Level 12 /ECL equiv) that they would _actually want to be_.
You know, like 'I always wanted to be an Elf...a Wizard...a Unicorn, whatever.

Sure the Ghosts are cool, but who would want to be a Ghost!?!
Nobody,period.
An endless restless existance of unrest? A constant longing for Life, something that is ever beyond your grasp? No friggin thanks, man...
Sure, a half-fiend pudding (or whatever other zany/humourous character that was mentioned earlier) is funny, and would be hard to kill,but.
Do you want to be one???
_No_

I was just wanting to see what folks would be if they had their choice, things that they would actually _enjoy_ being...
I guess my Elven Bard is less dynamic than a Half-Ogre Feral Blackguard, but I don't think that I would really want to be something like that, especially given where your Soul ends up in the end.

Edit:Spelling


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd "probably" lose a few points of intelligence when reduced to a 5 for being a half celestial pudding, but yeah, I'd be alive and happy... eating everything in existence. Cept I'd also have a good alignment... damn... so I'd eat everything evil in existence (as soon as I get a ring that gives me electricity/sonic immunity).

If I wanted to be a dnd character, wizard's the only real option. Unlimited potential.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 7, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> This Thread is starting to give me a headache...




Easy there, big fella!  I was just wondering what sort of campaign one would construct using ghosts.  But I have to agree with you.


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 7, 2004)

I think I would want to be an elven OA shaman (in 3.0), with the Hero, Spell, and Travel domains.  I would want to be a healer, but shamans also have decent skills, martial arts feats, and get spells that enable them to polymorph and feel completely refreshed on one hour's sleep.

Either that or an elven AU Magister.  I hate picking spells to prepare while gaming, and I can only imagine how much more irritating it would be in real life.   Magisters have the "gaining magical powers through study and understanding" coolness of wizards, but without having to lug around spellbooks and bags of bat poo, and don't have to study in the morning.  Plus, they can do almost anything, including healing.

I'll make up my mind and stat it up on the weekend.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> We should be asked to create characters based on our screen names!



HOOM.  

I would have to be a Treant gardener.  How else could an ent get such a mundane name as Michael?  Either that or a druid/verdant lord.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 7, 2004)

I think I'd go for a druid with the shifter prestige class... But I wonder  :if you're free to wander wherever you want in whatever form you choose, would you wanna go into a damp smelly dungeon to slay whatever humanoids currently occupy it for some sparkling stones and some soft metal?
I'll have a think and make a character later this week, but i'm a bit busy at the moment


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorry I got ya all wound up U.. I was working on an idea or two.. then all the 'twinked' pcs started popping and my sorta humorous idea seemed too lame to post. I would most likely have posted something in a sorta 'ranma-esque/why-me vien' since I like picking on myself almost as much as reality does.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 7, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> This Thread is starting to give me a headache...
> 
> Sure the Ghosts are cool, but who would want to be a Ghost!?!
> Nobody,period.
> An endless restless existance of unrest? A constant longing for Life, something that is ever beyond your grasp? No friggin thanks, man...




Huh? Life is just a True Resurrection away. If you get tired of it you just have to take some of that wealth you've amassed by posessing rich people and go to your friendly unscrupelous cleric and pay for the spell. Until then there's a lot of fun to be had. 
I would think that people who go into ghostdom willingly won't develop mental disorders because of it. Their reason for existance is not to haunt some delapidated old house or seek vengeance against their slayer, but simply an unbreakable will to go on existing. Nothing restless or unrestful about it.
If your vision of ghosts is limited to tattered souls who run around saying boo in a constant state of pain, then I would not want to be that kind of ghost. 

It is cool, thanks , and I think it would be an interesting character to play, wether or not it is a tortured insane disembodied soul.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 8, 2004)

Hmm.  I was thinking what I'd want to be.  Definitely not a warrior type- I'm waay too wimpy, psychologically speaking, to hack things apart with a big sword.  Not a wizard- too bookish.  I like reading, and I like learning, but I get the sense that a wizard is more mathematical/scientific about it, rather than wishy-washy social scientist about it. 

("How many wizards does it take to _polymorph_ someone?"

"Just one, but he has to want to change.")

Sorcerer would be a good one.  It would rock to have high charisma just generally, and you've got a lot of power.  Of course, the mental wimpyness applies here- I would be averse to laying waste to vast legions of enemies with fireballs, for example.

Cleric- this is toughest, mostly 'cause I have to figure out what I'd make in a polythesitic world with real evidence of gods all over the place.  In the end, though, I'd probably just want to stay away from the whole thing.  The biggest feature that would make me not want to be one is the ability to raise the dead.  Can you imagine the responsibility?  It's just such an amazing power, and I wouldn't want it for the world.

Bard!  Knowedgable, high-charisma, and sings! (I enjoy singing immensely, although my talent is questionable).  What could be cooler than bardic knowledge, which is like an "any knowledge" check, a smattering or arcane spells, personally charismatic, etc, etc....

Bard it is.  Most likely a human one- I definitely wouldn't want to be anything that wasn't, at it's core, human (elves, dwarves, etc.) but templated things or planetouched would be neat.  Nothing in the available materials really catches my eye, though.  Ideally, I'd take the Shadow template from Manual of the Planes, using the 3.5 update Wizards put out.  The ability to disappear in anything but total daylight would rock, and they get a choice of a myriad of other cool abilities too.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Huh? Life is just a True Resurrection away. If you get tired of it you just have to take some of that wealth you've amassed by posessing rich people and go to your friendly unscrupelous cleric and pay for the spell. Until then there's a lot of fun to be had.
> I would think that people who go into ghostdom willingly won't develop mental disorders because of it. Their reason for existance is not to haunt some delapidated old house or seek vengeance against their slayer, but simply an unbreakable will to go on existing. Nothing restless or unrestful about it.
> If your vision of ghosts is limited to tattered souls who run around saying boo in a constant state of pain, then I would not want to be that kind of ghost.
> 
> It is cool, thanks , and I think it would be an interesting character to play, wether or not it is a tortured insane disembodied soul.




:|
You're a funny bird, aren't you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> :|
> You're a funny bird, aren't you.






			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> (Cartman Voice)Screw You Hippy!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

>




At work, I actually call everyone a Hippy. Odd, since they (for the most part) have short hair, while mineis lng (and blue).
I tell them that _real hippies_ are incognito these days...hiding...waiting to make their big play for Power.

Er...I am a silly bird as well.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> At work, I actually call everyone a Hippy. Odd, since they (for the most part) have short hair, while mineis lng (and blue).
> I tell them that _real hippies_ are incognito these days...hiding...waiting to make their big play for Power.
> 
> Er...I am a silly bird as well.






Sure sounds like it... A lot sillier than I, who am quite boring most of the time. 

Btw; Isn't bird a dated synonym of woman?

I guess if I had an actual real choice about becoming a character in DnD I would also choose to be an ordinary elven wizard. If the choice was about what character I wanted to play it would be an interesting, cool, evil ghost.

Anyway... How do you envision undeath? Is it always unbearably painful, generally unpleasant, or not so different from being alive?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sure sounds like it... A lot sillier than I, who am quite boring most of the time.
> 
> Btw; Isn't bird a dated synonym of woman?
> 
> ...




The silly bird comment was in light of watching birds out of my window, wherethe various Doves,Finches and the occassional mystery bird all  sit in lines, like at a Cafeteria, awaiting their turn to waddle upto my massive feeder (on our balcony/fire escape).


As far as Undeath goes, I'm sure tha it woud be different things for different people, but the extinguishing of the spark of life sounds like a pretty hellish thing, ony to be reborn an undead hungering for blood (or flesh, or life's essence or whatever the various Undead are after).

Despite my wardrobe being almost all black,andmy hair being blue I'm not one of those folks longing for the _Embrace_ of Vampirism or some other such nosence. Nothingromantic about being a corpse for me.

besides, we Death Metal types perfer Zombies...and they sure don't have a fun time as Undead.
'Dammit, my spleen just fell out.'


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmm, I doubt I'll stat this out, but I'd be thinking of a dualkatana wielder... you know, 12 levels in fighter, all feats in boosting katana's and two-weapon fighting (perhaps with dodge) and maxing out move silently (CC), hide (CC), jump, climb and tumble. Kind of a nobrainer with high str and dex (no armor, bracers of defence, etc...) Male of course. Human most likely. That is, in the modern world. Pala would be too much of a burden.

In a DnD setting, Pala it is! The stereotype... heavy armor, big shield and a bastard sword. Decent Str and Cha. And then off playing the goody two-shoes. Race: Still human (or maybe Aasimar, though their +1 LA bogs me). Gender: Dunno. Female could be endurable. Actually, would be kind of like Zoe (see sig), only she's only level 3.


----------

